# Combining different bridge styles



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in the process of re-building my garden railroad. The new location is on a hill, so I'm constructing a trestle to address the grade change. 

Several questions: 

1. Are there examples of prototype railroads that used different style bridges adjacent to each other? If you have photos I'd love to see them.
2. Would it look strange to have to different style bridges next to each other? (or near each other as the case may be)

I already have a 3' through arch bridge (see photo) and am considering purchasing another bridge (likely 4' long) that I'd install about two feet away from the 3' one.

Any thoughts / photos would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great. If it didn't exist, it should have! I think I have seen a similar mix in one of my books, but finding it may take a while.

Chuck


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I have seen different style bridges together... both side-by-side and end-to-end. Most of the time I figure it is different building eras. Even in the end-to-end arrangement it just means that one span could have been replaced with a newer engineering solution at a later time.

But I have also seen where there is a difference in the requirement of the span... simple through truss for one short part followed by an under girder span that is longer... two totally different looking bridges, each with a particular set of requirements, but built under one construction contract.

I wish I had photos to show. I suppose you could just do a search for "RR bridges" and probably quickly stumble across some examples.

Your photo is a perfectly viable arrangement, and not at all unusual. Besides, I bet someone could come up with some wild and humorous story as to why they are different.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jimmy,
Welcome to MLS.
Here is one that I have posted here before.
It has trestles, through girder and plate girder bridges all in a row.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this one:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSX_Susquehanna_River_Bridge


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Or this one:

http://www.rebooting.ca/carc/grade5/index.html


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Chuck. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

David - great photo! Thank you - that's very helpful.


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thanks Semper Vaporo. I appreciate the links and info. 

Jim



Semper Vaporo said:


> Or this one:
> 
> http://www.rebooting.ca/carc/grade5/index.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/12-railroad-operations/28296-pics-inspire-2.html
Quite a variety of pics in this thread.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There are a couple Rules to remember That you can not deviate from Jimmy G 
1. It is you rail road build what you want.
2. It it looks good from 10 feet It is Perfect.
3. Post Pictures.

I have seen a through truss bridge with a Upside down through truss on either end.
They I have seen through truss bridges with Girder bridges on each end. 

Be I pioneer and build what you want.

JJ


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What JJ said, and #3 is the most important  There is an old saying that if you can think of it the railroads probably did it.

-Jim


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you John. Some amazing photos in that thread.

Jim




Totalwrecker said:


> http://forums.mylargescale.com/12-railroad-operations/28296-pics-inspire-2.html
> Quite a variety of pics in this thread.
> John


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

*Good advice....*

I appreciate the advice JJ.

Jim



John J said:


> There are a couple Rules to remember That you can not deviate from Jimmy G
> 1. It is you rail road build what you want.
> 2. It it looks good from 10 feet It is Perfect.
> 3. Post Pictures.
> ...


----------

